# want the right answers ask the guys who know



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey jojo, how far do you live from Ephrata ?? There is a auction there every year in April that we go to. It is in 2 weeks I believe. It is mainly a junk auction, but you can pick up some nice tools.


----------

